# Legend of the Seeker?



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone watch this show? I do, and I LOVE it! I know its pretty cheesy with the storyline, characters and a lot of the special effects they use on the show. But it reminds me so much of when I was younger and watched the Xena and Hercules series on tv every weekend. Man, I miss watching those shows. Anyways I'm really into the whole magical mixed with warriors and action type of a thing without it being Lord of the Rings-ish. 

I just wanted to see if anyone on here watches this show and what there thoughts were on it? Love it? Hate it?


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 3, 2009)

I loved loved loved Xena & Hercules!! But unfortunately I can't stand this show. I've tried watching this a few times but just can't get into it. Maybe it's because I have no idea what the storyline is about & it seems too cheesy and not Lord-of-the-Rings enough for me lol

perhaps I should give this show another try?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 3, 2009)

If the books weren't the trashiest things in fantasy literature I might watch it.

Okay, so I did watch the first episode. The general shittiness of the show is unbearable. 

Has the little girl had her tongue kicked off yet? Has Richard been buttraped? Has the chicken that is not a chicken made an appearance? 

Somehow I don't think these parts of the series are going to see the light of day. The only thing that can make this show worth watching is if Bruce Campbell turns up as the Prince of Thieves


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

I was interested when I saw the commercials for it, but I never got around to watch it. Xena was my childhood favorite, so I might be into it.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, do I miss Xena and Hercules! There was a guy on youtube who uploaded a million episodes of those two shows, not sure if there still up or not. But most of all boy do I miss childhood =[ I guess that's why I'm so into this show. 

I think Kahlan looks like a healthy non-cracked out prettier and darker haired Lindsay Lohan. And I think Richard is just hot hehe. I watched the Mord-Sidth sp? episode where he's shirtless and just wow I never expected a body like that on him lol.


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am starting to read the books by Terry Goodkind which the show is loosely based on, his Sword of Truth book series, and I absolutely love the 1st book! I had no idea there was a TV show based on it until I was halfway into the book so I'm watching the 1st season now.

I like the books a lot more, the show is really different, but it's still enjoyable if you don't compare it with the books. I hated Xena but I think they did a much better job on Legend, it's not as hokey tongue in cheek and I love that it's filmed in New Zealand.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 3, 2009)

I've seen a few episodes because they're available on Netflix streaming. It's mildly entertaining if you're into the genre.


----------



## misha5150 (Oct 4, 2009)

I love the cheese factor of the show! The guy who plays Richard is a hottie!! I read the books when I was younger and I think they've done a pretty good job transfering the essense of the book.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 4, 2009)

The show is SO cheesy! I could only stand to watch a few of the episodes, the cheesiness was just too much for me!


----------



## lilora (Oct 21, 2009)

I've watched the series and have been really impressed thus far. 
I didn't think that they would be able to pull the book characters off well, being that there are no big name stars, but they are doing a pretty good job.
      The downfall is that I imagined Richard's character to be a bit more man-ish and rougue-ish or something. He's not bad on the eyes but I don't like the fact that Kahlan looks taller.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2009)

Season 2 started yesterday I think - I'll def be watching. The actor who plays Richard is a cutie!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 9, 2009)

Hubby and I love this! Yeah it's a bit cheesy, but we still enjoy it. So glad season 2 has started.


----------



## Janice (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Season 2 started yesterday I think - I'll def be watching. The actor who plays Richard is a cutie!_

 
^Hells freakin yeah, I loved the first season. I was able to overlook all the alot though, if you can't then I can see how it would be impossible to enjoy. I think that Richard cutie gave me a new fantasy every episode. LOL I loved all sidths in the leather too, damn that was a hot look. I just don't think the right chemistry between the actors is there for the romance, but it is a cute story and I always wanted to see if they were going to "give in".


----------



## user79 (Nov 11, 2009)

In the books they do - I think in the series they will probably drag it out to keep the romance aspect interesting. Once they give in, they can only break up to keep the tension going.

I think they don't have the best chemistry though - it's a bit flat. I'm really hoping for some more steamy scenes!

Although I love the fantasy aspect of the show and the dramatic backdrops. I think it's actually not nearly as cheesy as Xena or Hercules ever was.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed the book Wizard's First Rule (which this appears to be based on) - but I tried to watch an episode of this series and just did not fancy it at all.


----------

